# Possible to play in ECNL this season?



## Speed (Oct 31, 2019)

My DD moved to a flight 1 team this season due to the abrupt implosion of her last team and she had just been cleared from an injury at the time all teams were solidified. Is it possible to guest play/practice with ECNL teams at the end of her SCDSL season? She is 03 sophomore. What options are there for her? She is interested in playing college but not at a big D1 school. I don't know anything about ECNL so am appreciative of any advice for the next season.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes - she can go play/practice with an ECNL team if there is a team that has a spot for her. ECNL is not governed by CalSouth. But hopefully she will finish out her commitment to her current team at least through the fall.  

Why is she looking to make a change? ECNL isn’t the only path the playing in college. What is the state of her current team?


----------



## Speed (Oct 31, 2019)

Mom Taxi said:


> Yes - she can go play/practice with an ECNL team if there is a team that has a spot for her. ECNL is not governed by CalSouth. But hopefully she will finish out her commitment to her current team at least through the fall.
> 
> Why is she looking to make a change? ECNL isn’t the only path the playing in college. What is the state of her current team?


Thank you, and yes she will finish out her commitment to her current team. Most will be seniors next year and she will be a junior. Coach has hinted the team may not be around. The teams goals are not the same as hers...practices get canceled, team mates are doing it for fun (good for them) but the overall commitment is not the same.  I don't think she cares what league she plays in but she really wants team mates who share her same goals and a coach that pushes her. Honestly her team is a dream team. Great girls and parents but they just don't share the same goal.


----------



## Buckyballer (Nov 2, 2019)

Actually this is a good time to look - we break for high school soon and will anticipate injuries once we are back.  Our ECNL team picked up 4 players last year at this time and are looking at someone now.  Start calling around to see if this is something you really want to do.  High School leads to a high body count so coaches may want more players to get thru the second half of the season. We were at 18 going into high school let year and lost 5, with one loss being an ACL.  We eventually got the other 4 back before the end of league but we never played the second half of the season with a full roster.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Nov 8, 2019)

Is it better to put out feelers now or wait until the high school season ends?


----------



## Buckyballer (Nov 11, 2019)

I would say earlier is better but if you don't hear back, contact in Feb. We end after Silverlakes and go back around the 17th of Feb. (after the Monday holiday). If you get on the radar now, at least you will be contacted when the team starts back up. Some teams will even have 'technical sessions' over the high school break for their girls that don't want to play in high school.  We picked up one girl last year that came to our technical sessions while we were on high school break.


----------

